# recommend calcium d3 powder?



## yoon714 (Jan 8, 2009)

Please recommend a good calcium d3 dusting powder please. thank you!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 8, 2009)

I've used Reptocal by Tetra/Terrafauna for over 20 years. Never had a tortoise refuse it.

Danny


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 10, 2009)

I just bought the "Rep-Cal"
Phosphorus-Free Calcium w/ vitD3 Ultrafine Powder.
Is that one ok or should I be using something else?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 10, 2009)

If your tort is getting UVB (from sunlight or a bulb), you should not need to supplement D3 with the calcium. The D3 is a fat soluble vitamin and too much can be toxic.

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/dietcons.html
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-4760.html
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-2905.html
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-587.html


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 10, 2009)

maevamichelle said:


> I just bought the "Rep-Cal"
> Phosphorus-Free Calcium w/ vitD3 Ultrafine Powder.
> Is that one ok or should I be using something else?



I got some of this stuff, but it is not the ultra-fine. I really have to grind it between my fingers to get Smiley to eat it. I am just waiting for my new MVB bulb, then I won't have to use the Vit. D3.

Evan


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 10, 2009)

If anyone has a growing tortoise you can't over do the vitamin D3. They need quite a bit of vitamin D3 while growing, so just relaying on a UVB bulb to make vitamin D3 isn't a good idea. It's just fine if you have an adult tortoise to relay just on the UVB bulb, but I've seen far to many hatchlings die from MBD. 
So I would recommend having D3 in any calcium supplement your using while inside. When you have them outside you can use a straight calcium supplement.

Thats just fine Maeva~Michelle 

Danny


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jan 10, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> If anyone has a growing tortoise you can't over do the vitamin D3. They need quite a bit of vitamin D3 while growing, so just relaying on a UVB bulb to make vitamin D3 isn't a good idea. It's just fine if you have an adult tortoise to relay just on the UVB bulb, but I've seen far to many hatchlings die from MBD.
> So I would recommend having D3 in any calcium supplement your using while inside. When you have them outside you can use a straight calcium supplement.
> 
> Thats just fine Maeva~Michelle
> ...



This is good to know. I think you said the age of my greek was around 5-6 yrs. old, should I still use the D3 with the UV light? Just curious, what are the age increments for hatchling, juvenile, and adult.

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would still use a supplement with D3 Evan until your tortoise was at least 10 years old. After that grow is very slow and the need for vitamin D3 is a lot less.

Danny


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Along w/ that suppliment I got a PowerSun light since my leo's just a baby, so I was glad to read I wasn't over doing it  Thnx for the great info.!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2009)

I have always understood that overdosing D3 can cause metatastic minerlization of the soft tissues of the body, and that it is likely to grossly overestimate the amount of D3 actually needed.

Kristina


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 11, 2009)

You can definately do that with an adult animal thats not growing Kristina and it definately happens with mammals. But a growng tortoise is almost impossible to over dose with vitamin D3 when they are inside.

Danny


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying, Danny.

Kristina


----------

